# different source of carbs



## thebull2012 (Jan 17, 2015)

Been eating oats for breakfast as a carb source and brown rice with one of my chicken meals. Other sources are red potatoes and sweet potatoes.  After 8 weeks of oats and rice as carb sources, I'm looking for something to changed to for a while. Im considering Ezekiel bread in place of oats. Unsure of what to replace rice with. Any ideas?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

I was getting tired of baked potatoes, so I started mashing them.  Same potatoes, just them up, boil em down, and mix them skin and all with some butter and milk.  For me, it was a major improvement.  I like bananas also in the morning.


----------



## Oregonstrong (Jan 18, 2015)

Try jasmine rice, I like it much better than brown. It is easy to cook and has a sticky texture and a great spicy taste.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I was getting tired of baked potatoes, so I started mashing them.  Same potatoes, just them up, boil em down, and mix them skin and all with some butter and milk.  For me, it was a major improvement.  I like bananas also in the morning.



He said breakfast and not after a bowl a trees  Mashed potatoes for breakfast?  Try some powdered instant quinoa add 100% maple syrup for a yum and done experience


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

Hell yea.  Mashed potatoes and cheese eggs are great.  Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 18, 2015)

Oh yeah ure right!!


----------



## Kafka82 (Jan 18, 2015)

chickpeas and beans are good for adding up carbs kcal to your main carb meal like rice r salads quinoa meat etc


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

Forgot about beans...
I like black eyed peas, pinto beans, etc.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 18, 2015)

Pizza?


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 18, 2015)

Sandpig said:


> Pizza?


And beer???


----------

